# good day at bob sykes



## bullfish (Mar 14, 2008)

had a great time w/ friends at bob sykesI ended the day with a 27" red and a 18" sheepsheadI might have a good dinner some time soon- whad'ya say?








to my buddies better luck next time-:letsdrink


----------



## bullfish (Mar 14, 2008)

I went with A-Wading-Fool and Floridaboy

Florida caught a nice 24" black drum and a small whinting sorry no pics

this occured on tuesday but i could not find my usb cable :banghead


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice. good eats for sure


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

windy day butkinda productive, and again I say nice red..... now back to my:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

that sounds like a good day at the bob. thanks for the report


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice to see someone catching some fish Thanks for the report will try to get out in the next 2 days I have cabin fever:clap


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

What did you catch them on??

:clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job bullfish


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice redfish and sheepie.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks close enough to legal to me...nice fish man.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Come on guys! Lets not start this shit tonight please!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Swee'eet Red and Sheeper!

Enjoyed the pics and post!

Always have a Blast @ Bob Sikes!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

What if you made a rule for new accounts...500 visits before a post could be made. Im pretty sure everyone in the area pretty much already knows about the forum and has an account.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

excellent post:clap glad you got some dinner and keep them coming...


----------



## bullfish (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks chris :clap


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Tournament red, huh...Did you pinch that tail???J/J...good looking fish!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats Bullfish, thanks for the post, and hope you have a good dinner!

Skip


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>Congrats </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice fish , hell I was with you that day and it sucked. At least you got the bites that day, that red was right on point! And you just have to ignore those haters out there on this forum. There arealmost as many idiots who love to bash posts as those who enjoy this service. Just don't pay any attention to them, they have absorbed a little too much salt and don't enjoy the art of fishing!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

do yall think the reds and sheepies will still be moving like they are now by the end of the month?...thats when ill be down there so i wanna know wats in store for me


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

It should be better at the end of the month than it is now.


----------

